
Show HN: Cross Platform MVU Apps with F# - JaggerJo
https://github.com/AvaloniaCommunity/Avalonia.FuncUI
======
JaggerJo
FuncUI is build on top of
[https://github.com/AvaloniaUI/Avalonia](https://github.com/AvaloniaUI/Avalonia),
a cross platform GUI framework for .Net core.

It currently works on Windows (supports ARM), MacOS, Linux (supports ARM) and
backends for Android and iOS are in the works.

